# Communes/places to hone suvival skills??



## anyways (Feb 12, 2011)

I know they're out there... just don't know where. 

Okay so here's my deal... I've never killed an animal. I have caught maybe one fish in my life, as a child. This bothers me. 

I know how to survive off of the waste of society...but I want to learn how to make the weapons/traps necessary to catch game, how to properly skin/gut them, how to use as much of them as possible.... Also how to determine edible plants in different regions of the country. 

Are there chill places where people live off the land and I would be welcome to hang out, help out around the place and pick up these skills? 

Thanks for any information


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 12, 2011)

My buddies are super big into tracker shit, they live in East Haddam CT at their parents house I bet they'd probably let you stay there. Also my friends who have a house in Northampton mass are big into butchering also.
I don't really reccomend the Tracker School due to tom brown being a windbag but if you have a lot of money they teach that stuff and a lot of it. Tom Brown's book are really good for the most part. Also there's another similiar school out west somewhere.
Butchering is really simple actually its just daunting the 1st time u do it. You get better and more efficient over time the most neccesary tool is a non-pointed knife for slitting the belly skin without having the guts spill out. Also a great simple snare is a simple choked metal wire in a small animal's path or trail, adjusted to size.

PM me if you want these kids contacts, you really could totally stay at the house in northampton its communal ish


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 12, 2011)

yes... check these kids out in northhampton, i was just there with Murt. they're really rad kids. Also there's Intentional Communities - ecovillages, communes, cohousing, coops which is ahuge list of communes throughout the country. rainbow gatherings also have free survival classes. there's mutant fest on the west coast in the summer. there's also FireFly gatherings. try a google search on some of these things.


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 12, 2011)

I heard the wild roots/feral futures gathering in Colorado is good, haven't been yet. 

There's ways you can go to primitive skills gatherings like Rabbitstick/Wintercount for free, just don't be an asshole and eat the food, bring your own, the people who paid and make the event possible deserve to get enough to eat.

Some of the teachers you meet at those gatherings are really cool and open to work trade outside the event.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 12, 2011)

i stayed at a local commune as a teenager for a couple of summers until our cabin burned down. it was a place in jeffersonville, ga called the "yonder farm". very cool place if you know the people but not very welcoming if you don't. natural pluming, fresh vegetables, grass and fungi. i think it's pretty hard to live there now though. i do miss that place... it was like time didn't exist!


----------



## Michigansupertramp (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriously man, national parks. Yoesomite, yellowstone, glacier, olympic, the redwoods, all these places do free semiars every day about local plants, what to eat and survival classes, just go to any park, go to the park ranger, and tell him you want to learn, in 2007 i worked as a backcountry ranger, and we LOVED people coming in and being honest, and just like, hears the deal, i know nothing, could i join you on a hike and trip to the woods and you show me the rope, its what we do, we live and breath the wild, every night after our shifts national park empolyees get together and hike, just ask, and camp out, and they'll teach you the beauty of it brother. Take care.


----------



## Piney Paul (Apr 1, 2011)

Tom Brown is a good tracker. Some of his stories or fake. I know people who him before his fame. I do some long term camping in the summertime. I have a small 140 Sq.ft. Cabin on private property in Wharton State Forest in the New Jersey Pine Barrens. I use Oil lamps, Pit Outhouse, woodstove, for cooking and heating in the winter time if I am there at that time,


----------



## Piney Paul (Apr 1, 2011)

I correct myself . Tom Browns Stories are not all true. Yes I do alot of Camping , farming, and stuff. And I am Gay


----------



## nadaynadie (Apr 2, 2011)

There's a site nativewisdom.net that lists wilderness survival programs all over the country. Most of these cost money, but you can contact them, and you might be able to work something out.


----------

